# Mac's 2009 Ramp Challenge



## SethHoldren (Feb 13, 2008)

*How to post photos*

*All ramp builders can send me photos* to post on the website by going to the "contact form" at ramp-a-thon.com.

Just send me a note, and I'll shoot you an email with instructions. 

Or, you can find my email address in my profile and just send them right to me.

You guys rock, I'm planning to get this website polished before new years day!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

BuiltByMAC said:


> No worries, Malco, I'm not going anywhere! I had planned on updating this thread after I finished the next project...
> 
> I've got a Make-A-Wish Foundation ramp that I'm building this week. Young boy (9-11?) w/ a bone marrow disease...I tell ya, it's nice that I am in a position to be able to help out but it really is a sobering project, both for me and my boy. We've got it good, we really do, and many times we just take it for granted. I'm hoping that by helping me on these projects, he'll learn compassion. Not pity, because they deserve more than that from us, but compassion for someone who's been handed a much more difficult path in life. You help out when you can. Period. He's 14, so this lesson is mixed in w/ all the craziness that the teenage years contain - I just hope that by continuing to show him what it means to be a real man, he'll grow up into one.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::clap::thumbsup::clap::thumbsup:


----------



## bvs (Dec 14, 2008)

*anybody need help with a ramp in Atlanta?*

I have just been lurking on this forum, getting educated. If anybody needs help on a ramp project in North Atlanta, drop me a note at billvs at gmail dot com. I would be glad to help out.

bvs


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

bvs said:


> I have just been lurking on this forum, getting educated. If anybody needs help on a ramp project in North Atlanta, drop me a note at billvs at gmail dot com. I would be glad to help out.
> 
> bvs


And who might you be???? Tuckerway or Alpharettaway? Maybe Dunwoody?


----------



## BSmart (Sep 1, 2008)

I am in also. We are going to start looking in our area, and hope to have some thing after the first of the year. Good luck everyone!


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Got the ramp finished up today - Matt and I spent 6 hours on it yesterday, I spent a couple wrapping up the handrail sections today. An 8 yr old boy w/ Muscular Dystrophy is the recipient.

Here’s a few pics, I’ll get the entire build sequence to Seth later this week.

Before pic








It worked out just about perfect - the ramp terminated right at the man door by the garage, couldn’t have planned it better if I’d tried.

Slicing the 2x12x12 pt in half for the bottom part of the ramp








After cutting, I marked 16” oc for joists and painted it up w/ end cut treatment (Wolman’s, Jasco, Cuperinol or similar)

Matt nailing the joists - we started w/ 2x4s on the flat, then on edge, then 2x6s, then 2x8s as height allowed. 








All joists got one screw per side, 2x4s and 2x6s got an additional 2 nails per side, 2x8s got 3 nails per side (nails were 12d 3 1/4” galv.)

Upper part of the ramp, 2x12s notched to sit on the concrete steps









Bottom handrail post gets concrete boot - hole was 2’ deep. Helps keep bottom of ramp from wandering and stabilizes the post everyone swings around.










Shot of the SkidGard plywood - Matt predrilled holes 3/4” in from edge 12” oc., installed w/ 2” GuardDog screws. We glued the tops of the framing before laying the plywood down. I predrilled and ran 3" screws 12’ oc in the field on every other joist.









Closeup of the plywood surface. It’s got a quilted layer bonded to the plywood - makes for very good traction in wet situations.









I always install my cap rails w/ screws from below. I just can’t run screws through the top! Predrill holes angled up through the tops of the posts and up through the top 2x4 rail, 3” screws hold the cap rail nice and secure.









Predrill and run 2 screws through 2x4 rail ends into hr post, (3 for 2x6). I’m back and forth on the best way to build handrails for ramps...I do think I like this way better than the vertical 2x2 balusters. Just seems like less chance for catching a body part when moving up and down the ramp...I dunno.









The finished ramp









Now it's time for Russian Nogs - Kahlua, Vodka and Egg nog - one of my favorite parts of the holidays!

Peace, everyone...

Mac


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Fine job, Mac! I cant wait to get started on a couple of these myself.

I hope you are having a great Christmas!


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I've found a great recipient for this. Unfortunately, I can't get in the ground until spring now.

I do look forward to being part of this. I have the vendors on line for the materials already and a few of my guys would love to be involved on a volunteer basis. I would gladly pay them for their time, but they love the idea of helpin' out someone in need and want to do it on a weekend or two. 

It's nice to know my guys are good people like that:clap:


----------



## Rick954 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi, i'm new here. this thread made me sign up....otherwise i would have just kept reading stuff for a while.
but..i'm interested in this project, i'm sure i can find someone that needs a ramp, i'm not so sure i can find a materials doner, especially in this economy, but, if its only around $1000 for the whole deal, i can finance it myself.

I really like that this is going on, and i really really respect the movement. there are always people in need, and there are lots of people that can do things for them, i'm glad it can be me this time.

i'll start looking into finding a person in need, and trying to find doners.

Thanks for spreading the idea, this is so good, i cant wait to do it.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

bvs said:


> I would be glad to help out.





BSmart said:


> I am in also.





Rick954 said:


> Thanks for spreading the idea, this is so good, i cant wait to do it.


Hey guys, welcome to the forum and thanks for getting on board w/ building a ramp. A family in your area is gonna be very happy when the project's done...
Be sure to get your contact info to SethHoldren (posts in this thread) to be included in the list of builders.

Mac


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

I just read back through this thread and I'm grinnin' from ear to ear - we've got 12 guys signed on to build ramps in the next year,

1. SLSTech
2. Forry
3. Cole
4. JasonW
5. rbsremodeling
6. AlwaysConfused11
7. PAWoodButcher
8. gtmstang
9. bvs
10. BSmart
11. Rick954
12. me

plus SethHoldren is building the website and LawnDart offered help w/ archys or the website.

This is too freakin' cool, guys! People are gonna be blown away when you offer them this project.

Enjoy the rest of your Christmas holiday, I know I'm having trouble gettin' off the couch! Just enough energy to head to the kitchen and reload a plate...then back to the couch!

Mac


----------



## Rick954 (Dec 26, 2008)

This thread should be a sticky imo. that way we can post all our pics here in this thread, and keep them all together nice.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/ramp-thon-50366/


----------



## gtmstang (Feb 8, 2008)

We went on Christmas to do my neighbors ramp. It was actually built well. The ramp was only a couple of years old so the framework was in great shape. All we had to do was replace the decking. We power washed it and I'll be going back to seal it for him in a few days. It looks brand new and he was a happy man. I didnt get to build a ramp, but we helped where we could. At least we all got to eat well and the old man was a hoot to talk to.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm in. Publicly stating that in 2009, I will find a recipient and build a ramp. 
I posted in Ramp-A-Thon sticky yesterday too.
I'm going to the VA soon for prescriptions and I'm going to seek out a contact there that might point me to a vet that needs a ramp.
I'll keep you posted.


----------

